# Sayoc Kali



## Mr Mojo Lane (Mar 5, 2013)

Wondering others opinion on this.  Some people look at transition drills and believe since they are structured, pre-arranged, and convoluted that this style will not work.  Normally, I am against those things to a slight degree but Sayoc works very well against resistance.

I was watching a combatives video on knife fighting, he acted like tapping would never work.  Everyone who uses tapping never wants to go back to anything else.

I can see some of the arguement that it is too old school and "I will never have 10 knives on me arguement", but in reality, it is mostly for training and not application.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 23, 2013)

I like their drills (from the SK seminars I've been to). Obviously, it wouldn't go just like that in an actual encounter.

As an aside, the Sayoc Kali page on Wikipedia was recently deleted under the claim that the art was not sufficiently notable.


----------

